# WANTED - RWL Firestone Super Sport slick 20x2.125



## jsouth (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking for this slick for a current restro project - Firestone RWL Super Sport slick. 
Anyone.. or if you know anyone that has one. 
Thanks


----------



## Darren Brown (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you looking for one for display purposes? I have one that may work for display,but the bead is damaged. It is yours for the price of shipping. Let me know if you want it. Email me direct,I am not on here very often.
Darren

dbrown427@comcast.net


----------

